# good morning, good night



## jordi_cat

Good morning / good night

Thanks !!! ""dziencuye"" (='thanks' in Polish, or something like that !!  )


----------



## Piotr_WRF

What exactly is your question?

_Thank you_ in Polish is _dziękuję_.


----------



## jazyk

If you mean Good morning, you can say Dobre rano, and if you want to know how to say good night, it's Dobranoc.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> If you mean Good morning, you can say Dobre rano, [...]


_ Dobre rano_ doesn't work in Polish, I'm afraid, Jazyk.
For _good morning_ we would say _dzień dobry_, which is much closer to the Spanish _buenos días._

Tom


----------



## Čeština2008

Thomas1 said:


> _ Dobre rano_ doesn't work in Polish, I'm afraid, Jazyk.



Probably because _dobré ráno_ is Czech, not Polish  <g>


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish there's no difference between _good morning_ and _good day_; both are _dzień dobry_ (_good day_ literally). Other greetings you can use are _dobry wieczór_ (_good evening_) and _dobranoc_ (_good night_), though the latter is something you'd say when you're leaving late at night as opposed to a welcome greeting like the former two.


----------



## jordi_cat

hey ! "_dziękuję"_ to everybody  

When I did the question I put more little words like that, but i sould have put in different thread. Sorry moderator!

I will ask again

So..... *GOOD MORNING *in polish is _*dzień dobry*_ 

thanksss !! see you!


----------



## Thomas1

jordi_cat said:


> [...]I will ask again
> 
> So..... *GOOD MORNING *in polish is _*dzień dobry*_ [...]


_dobré ráno... _I mean dzień dobry...   
Yes, _dzień dobry_ stands for _good morning_ in Polish, jordi_cat. 

Tom


----------



## Čeština2008

Thomas1 said:


> _dobré ráno... _I mean dzień dobry...



Let's be cruel and confuse him even more with terms like _*nara* (or *naschle*_ for the Czech speakers, lol), or even _*l8erz blud* _if you live round here, lol.


----------



## jazyk

I know dobre rano is not that common, but I've found lots of examples of it online, so I guess it's a valid option (or not).


----------



## Thomas1

I would incline against, Jazyk. I have never heard it used like that. Anyway, could you please give some examples you found? Perhaps, the wording is used in other contexts or it is a regional usage that I am not familiar with.

Tom


----------



## robin74

I have never heard "dobre rano" used in Polish, either.


----------



## Čeština2008

Neither have I. 

It might be used in regions bordering the Czech/Slovak republics, as _*dobré ráno* _is common to those languages/regions, or areas near the German border (Sorbian:_ *dobre ranje*), _but I can't be sure.


----------



## jazyk

Here, for example, and here, and here.


----------



## arturolczykowski

No, it's not a normal use. They're just playing with Czech greetings.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Here, for example, and here, and here.


 
Looks like you've discovered a new trend in Polish 
None of those web pages is even 2 years old, must be a new thing I guess.


----------



## Thomas1

Never heard nor seen used them like that, or else at all. To me _dobre rano_ doesn't sound Polish. I would say like Artur that someone is playing with Czech greetings.

Tom


----------

